# Denial of service attack



## debarshi (Aug 22, 2012)

From some days I am getting denial of service or DoS attacks from every site I visit. This has started after buying my new asus router. It is a dynamic ip connection. And i do have dos protection enabled. It is causing me a lot of trouble. My browser is also suffering from frequent disconnection problem and it always says webpage not available problem. I have to refresh the page 5 to 6 times. Please help and tell me if I am doing anything wrong. Should I turn my firewall off. Any way to prevent it? Major culprits are google and yahoo. Is this a problem with my router or my ISP

Even the digit forum is not opening properly ever. I am enclosing the log. And one more thing. It is affecting my android phone the most.

Aug 22 22:05:18 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:20 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:22 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:25 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:26 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:27 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:28 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:29 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:30 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:31 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:32 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:33 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:34 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:35 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:36 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:37 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:38 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:39 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:40 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:41 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:43 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination=Aug 22 22:05:45 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:46 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:48 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:49 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:50 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:51 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:52 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:53 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:55 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:05:56 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:06:12 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:06:13 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination= Aug 22 22:06:14 rlx-linux user.warn kernel: DoS: Port Scan Attack source=58.26.185.35 destination=

And really I am getting loads of it Google

Please help

Can anyone help me regarding this


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2012)

Attack is done by this IP: 58.26.185.35

P.S. remove your own IP from the log.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 23, 2012)

which one are you talking about?

What can I do about the disconnection part?


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Dont turn off the Firewall. 
There maybe a problem with your Router. Try resetting the Router or upgrade the firmware *with some technician*.

Btw, your attacker [58.26.185.35] is from _Malaysia_.
Find IP Address geolocation. Enter an IP Address to search its IP Location

d6bmg is asking you to remove your IP 



Spoiler



[192.168.0.102]


from the log.

Check these 
[DoS Attack: ACK Scan]
How to try to stop DDoS Attacks | ZDNet
*secure.logmein.com/welcome/webhelp/pro/LogMeIn/t_host_preferences_denialofservice.html
Untangle Attack Blocker

Try kaspersky's network attack blocker, if you're using one:
Network Attack Blocker


----------



## debarshi (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, The disconnection problem is solved........... but the DOS attacks remain...... You will be really surprised to know that the knowledge "technicians" have here regarding networking. I called one, they say, D-Link is the best, why did you take ASUS, you could have told me and I could have got you one in lower rates.... .....  And no ASUS service centre or support nearby


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2012)

turn off that option.it is useless anyway for home use.just a marketing gimmick like those sata3 7200 rpm hard disks.
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1353025


----------



## debarshi (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot. And what is the marketing gimmick about sata3 7200 rmp hdds????


----------

